# Sticky  pdf version of walt wright's manuscript



## squarepeg

View attachment NectarManagement.pdf



walt's family has indicated their desire to make walt's original manuscript "NECTAR MANAGEMENT - Principles and Practices" available for free on the forum.

there are a number of walt's articles also available on the forum here:

https://beesource.com/point-of-view/walt-wright/


----------



## squarepeg

tip: great pearl of wisdom in diagram on page 40.


----------



## Jadeguppy

Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## enjambres

Oh, thank you SP, and my grateful thanks to Walt's family, too. I have been hoping to get my hands on a copy of the ms. for a long time!

An unexpected and wonderful gift!

Nancy


----------



## dudelt

Thank you!


----------



## enjambres

Having spent a few hours now with Walt's Nectar Management, I am struck again by how often you turn a corner in what can be sometimes dense passages and suddenly come upon an astute, completely novel observation about bees and the natural history within a bee colony. 

Walt's writing style could definitely have benefited from some editing, but despite that, there are generous rewards to sticking with it nonetheless. I suspect that its one of those documents that subsequent re-readings reveal new insights unsuspected on the first time through. So if you think you've gotten all you can out of Walt's stuff in the Resource section, give this new manuscript a look, too.

Thanks, again, to Square Peg for working to get this widely available, and to Walt Wright's family for opening it up freely to all interested beekeepers. 

Nancy


----------



## Spur9

Thank you and Mr. Wright's family for making this available.


----------



## Knisely

I hope to eventually have the powers of observation that Mr. Wright demonstrated. I think I still have a lot to learn to be able to tell as much from a hive inspection as someone like Walt...and I hope I can then make the proper adjustments to my care of my colonies to have optimal outcomes for them and for me.


----------



## Fivej

This is excellent. Thank you Wright family for your generosity in sharing this important work. J


----------



## squarepeg

it would have really warmed walt's heart to have seen these replies.

like nancy i had to read through the manuscript a few times for many of the concepts to sink in.

fortunately for me walt was more than willing and very generous with many hours on the phone to help me through it.

on his last visit down here he asked me if i would be willing to keep the conversation going on his behalf should the day come when he was no longer around to do so.

i told him i would be happy to do that but in a humble way let him know that it wasn't likely that anyone would be able to satisfactorily fill his shoes.

as those of you who have followed my thread know i ended up making some modifications to walt's manipulations that proved to be more effective with my hive configuration and bee stock.

when it comes to the observations regarding changes in colony operations through the seasons however most of what i am seeing is pretty much the same as walt describes.

understanding these changes from the colonies' perspective has perhaps been the single most helpful thing to me as a beekeeper.

if any of you have any questions about topics in the manuscript chances are i had the same questions too. ask them here if you would like and i'll try to answer them from walt's point of view as best as i can recollect.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Thank You!!!

Always enjoyed reading Walt's posts. He really loved beekeeping and helping others.


----------



## Grins

Wonderful! Thanks to you, Squarepeg, and please convey my gratitude to Walt's family.


----------



## SansTX

I'd like to add my thanks too - both to you and Walt's family. I'm looking forward to reading this.


----------



## gww

I finally finished my first read through this morning. It is bookmarked as a favorite on my computer so that I might find it again. It is like all things bee keeping, a little above my head and will take more then one reading. The effort you went to squarepeg, was not wasted though, cause I am reading it and thankful that I can.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Grins

Squarepeg, I know you worked with Walt and have made a few changes to his techniques. Is there a place where we could find these differences grouped? I've read bits and pieces here and there and would love all of your observations and alterations as well.
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## squarepeg

if you look at my sticky thread in the treatment free section and skim through the posts from late february to about late april or so i have chronicled my (still evolving) checkerboarding modifications there.


----------



## Grins

squarepeg said:


> if you look at my sticky thread in the treatment free section and skim through the posts from late february to about late april or so i have chronicled my (still evolving) checkerboarding modifications there.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## clong

Walt Wright's insights into bee behavior are priceless. He is one of two beekeepers that have had the greatest influence on my own beekeeping philosophy.

I too, would like to add my own thanks to the Walt Wright family for sharing his manuscript.


----------



## Litsinger

Squarepeg:

Thank you for your help in working with Walt's family to make this great resource available to the beekeeping community at-large. Walt had a rare ability to both evaluate and discern the operational priorities that I expect few can. His family can certainly be proud of the contribution he has made to the science of beekeeping. Thank you again for facilitating the wider dissemination of his observations.


----------



## USCBeeMan

It saddens me to hear that Walt has died. When did it occur. I tried to contact him via this site and his cell phone months back but got no replies. I haven't been down to see him in at least 2 or 3 years. I always enjoyed our visits. He personally gave me a hard copy of his nectar mgmt at least 6 years ago. He was a really nice guy though cranky at times. He was very detailed in his work as he retired from NASA in Huntsville.

Live is just too fast. That is the excuse we all use. We all get caught up in our lives and don't take the time to visit. Heck, I live in TN and my kids live in SC. My son and his family came here for the first time for Thanksgiving 2 years ago. My daughter came in July and stayed for part of a Sat and Sun. Life gets so much faster as we get older and our children get caught up in their own lives and we get put so far back on the back burner that it doesn't even warm anymore.

I wish all the best to Walt's family and I will truly miss him.


----------



## squarepeg

walt's manuscript has now been added to walt's 'point of view' page here:

https://beesource.com/point-of-view/walt-wright/

(it's at the bottom of the list)

many thanks admin!


----------



## mac

I paid $10.00 a few years ago for his ms money well spent works well for me in Fl.


----------



## sc-bee

I too bought it years ago but glad to see Walt's family let you release it squarepeg....


----------



## v-beebud

Newbee here beekeeping since 2015, and had been struggling to manipulate hives for a descent honey harvest. Studied Walt's methods shared on this post this past winter and applied the methods mentioned to the best of my ability this year. My hives have never looked stronger and harvesting way more than what beekeepers consider average for our area. I am very thankful that this information was shared here. My biggest problem is that I now need a bigger extractor. BTW, I have not had to feed the bees and they are still loaded with honey a month after I pulled honey. 
Thanks again to squarepeg & Walt's family. 
Vic


----------



## Swarmhunter

Have spent many days reading Walts Manuscripts this winter. Studying now if any of Mel Dissoelkoen methods can be incorporated into Walts methods. Just rolling it around for now. Have 10 deeps ordered for brood boxes. Going to give my hives a med. pollen box on the bottom. 
Keeping his manuscripts alive is wonderful. Keep up the good work Squarepeg!
Jerry


----------



## BeemanGreg

Thank you so much to the family for sharing this with other. Very considerate and thoughtful.. We all will grow and benefit from his insight.


----------



## Cloverdale

Thank you.


----------



## squarepeg




----------



## William Bagwell

Confused. See a bunch of articles, most from Bee Culture then the last five are BeeSource POV. All I have read are quite interesting! However, see no pdf on the page:scratch: Did it go away, or get split up into the individual articles?


----------



## Cloverdale

I’m no expert on this and probably wrong, but I think you can make a PDF file with these articles and save it on your computer.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

William Bagwell said:


> Confused. See a bunch of articles, most from Bee Culture then the last five are BeeSource POV. All I have read are quite interesting! However, see no pdf on the page:scratch: Did it go away, or get split up into the individual articles?


From my perspective, you may be correct, I also do not see an actual PDF download available for the later articles. However, it may still be possible for you to do that by '_printing_' the article as a PDF file. On my system, I can do that by selecting "print", then "print to file". When I follow through with that process, I end up with a PDF file of Walt's article.


----------



## Litsinger

https://beesource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/NectarManagement.pdf


----------



## William Bagwell

Litsinger said:


> https://beesource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/NectarManagement.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

Thank you master beekeeper, wherever you are! Many thanks to the family and SP for sharing!


----------



## Litsinger

Great video outlining a variation on the Checkerboarding process- helpful for me personally given the presenter's use of a single box size.


----------



## Lee Bussy

The comments about his writing style made me smile. I thought I was going to be an Engineer, took my Civil EIT test, and worked under a PE for a while but always gravitated towards computers (at the time, Engineering simulations.) I went a different path, and now a different path still because I lead people. Despite all that I maintain close relationships with Engineers in many trades. I appreciate their no BS approach to problem-solving. My latest efforts have been in support of a couple of the branches of the US Government and now I can appreciate even more how Mr. Wright came about his style. It is (and I say this with absolutely no disrespect intended) clipped engineering mixes with Government blather.

That may sound disrespectful, but it is sincerely not. The longer people work in Government (and NASA surely was Government) the more they pick up this strange cadence and style of bureaucratic writing. Mr. Wright would probably bark at me for suggesting he wrote anything like "those people" but it's like an accent you slowly pick up over the years.

When I read his writings I hear it in the voices of many different people, never having had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Wright. I respect all of these people, and I am sure the "average person" would never understand what they are saying. So much knowledge, it's a shame Engineers are so misunderstood. I would like to have met the man.

The thing I find so encouraging about him was that (and I am greatly paraphrasing) he didn't want his head filled with anyone else's BS, he wanted to learn it himself. He believed what his eyes told him and he thought about and took action upon the colony as if it were a (complex) machine. I think we can all appreciate that; he distilled the intricacies into a simple recipe to follow and for that, I think we'll all be grateful.

Thank you Squarepeg for sharing, and please pass my gratitude to his family.


----------



## jtgoral

Lee Bussy said:


> The comments about his writing style made me smile. I thought I was going to be an Engineer, took my Civil EIT test, and worked under a PE for a while but always gravitated towards computers (at the time, Engineering simulations.) I went a different path, and now a different path still because I lead people. Despite all that I maintain close relationships with Engineers in many trades. I appreciate their no BS approach to problem-solving. My latest efforts have been in support of a couple of the branches of the US Government and now I can appreciate even more how Mr. Wright came about his style. It is (and I say this with absolutely no disrespect intended) clipped engineering mixes with Government blather.
> 
> That may sound disrespectful, but it is sincerely not. The longer people work in Government (and NASA surely was Government) the more they pick up this strange cadence and style of bureaucratic writing. Mr. Wright would probably bark at me for suggesting he wrote anything like "those people" but it's like an accent you slowly pick up over the years.
> 
> When I read his writings I hear it in the voices of many different people, never having had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Wright. I respect all of these people, and I am sure the "average person" would never understand what they are saying. So much knowledge, it's a shame Engineers are so misunderstood. I would like to have met the man.
> 
> The thing I find so encouraging about him was that (and I am greatly paraphrasing) he didn't want his head filled with anyone else's BS, he wanted to learn it himself. He believed what his eyes told him and he thought about and took action upon the colony as if it were a (complex) machine. I think we can all appreciate that; he distilled the intricacies into a simple recipe to follow and for that, I think we'll all be grateful.
> 
> Thank you Squarepeg for sharing, and please pass my gratitude to his family.


Once an engineer always an engineer. It is a set of mind. I was an engineer before I was one back in Poland (airplane models, rocket models, ham radio equipment building), then I was an engineer (mechanical, later software) and now retired I am still an engineer


----------

